# Recuperar un disco duro



## gonzalocg (Feb 22, 2011)

Como el titulo lo dice, necesito recuperar mi disco duro, no es el de mi computadora personal, es el de un computadorcito  más o menos antigüito, y es el único disco duro que tengo, les cuento lo que me paso, hace aproximadamente un mes, estaba yo instalándole un disco duro nuevo, y resulta que el viejito se me sayo de una altura aproximada de un metro del suelo(llego a revotar 3 veces en el suelo), y reocupado lo volví a instalar para ver si se había dañado, y bingo, ya no tenía información ni formato ni nada, ni me lo reconocía. Pues hace una semana el disco duro nuevo que le avía instalado se lo saque para utilizarlo de extensión de mi otro pc, y ahora necesito aquel antiguo disco duro para instalarle un sistema que me aguante la maquina (win95), y ya le he hecho empeño a repararlo, ya logre que me lo reconociera, pero mi problema es que en la caída se le dañaron sectores del disco, y no puedo aislarlos. Busque en internet como puedo solucionarlo y dice que formatee a bajo nivel, lo hice con el fdisk, y nada, después lo particioné con el mismo programa y resulto, lo particioné en 2 mitades casi iguales, pero resulta que cuando le aplico el formateo al disco se pega en ciertos sectores, desde el 534 hasta el... no sé, me aburrí de esperarlo. Después lo intente con la segunda partición y lo mismo, y si no tiene formato el disco no puedo aplicarle el scandisk para que me aislé esos sectores. Así que estoy en un círculo de desgracia que lleva consigo la muerte de mi disco de 4GB. Lo único que me interesa es el disco duro, los datos que tenía ya no me interesan, solo me importa salvar como mínimo 500MB para el sistema operativo.

Espero sus sugerencias de como reparar esta desgraciada situación
porsiacaso, yo lo trabajo en MS-DOS, el Windows no me lo pesca para nada, así que lo hago desde el propio pc antigüito, el dueño de ese disco duro, con un disquete de inicio que trae las utilidades fdisk, scandisk, format, chkdsk, etc... y por favor,  no me digan que tengo que tirarlo o comprarme uno nuevo, esa es una opción que no utilizare.

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda y comprensión
no tienen ni idea cuanto cariño le tengo a ese pc


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_EShttp://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk

http://foro.elhacker.net/software/recopilacion_software_para_recuperar_datos-t314826.0.html

Saludos y Suerte  !


----------



## Alex08 (Feb 24, 2011)

Por que no pruebas poniendo tu Hd como esclavo  a ver si lo detecta como esclavo, si lo detecta pues trata de formatearlo desde administrador de discos.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 24, 2011)

Te diria que si se cayo y ya no anda.. para que lo queres? suponete que reviva, no es nada confiable.. por lo que vale comprate otro..


----------



## koni (Feb 24, 2011)

si quieres recuperar la informacion cupa este programa "get data bak" me ha funcionado para recuperar informacion de hdd defectuosos...


----------



## gonzalocg (Feb 26, 2011)

pues grasias por sus sujerencias, me he cabreado con el disco duro, y lo he desarmado y revisado, y era el motor, estava descentrado, y no fui capaz de enderezarle el eje, y le he quitado los imaes y lo he pateado como si fuera mi profesor de electricidad...., pero ya me resigne, tendre que instalarle el windows 3.1 al computador ese.

en fin, grasias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2011)

Probale el XP Zuricata que es ínfimo  

Saludos !


----------



## Mauricio Almanza (Jul 1, 2011)

Bueno para el que tenga un problema similar con los sectores dañados, con el  HDD Regenerator se podría solucionar, a mi me ha funcianado algunas veces y otras veces no, tampoco hace milagros


----------



## lubeck (Jul 1, 2011)

> me he cabreado con el disco duro, y lo he desarmado y revisado, y era el motor, estava descentrado





Alguien ha desarmado un disco duro y vuelto a armar y le ha seguido funcionando!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2011)

Si , los de la XT de doble cable , 20 Megas , que se les reinicializaba la pista cero


----------



## lubeck (Jul 1, 2011)

Yo lo he intentado desde aquellos Discos Duros de IBM que tenían como un servomotor por fuera... y jamas he conseguido que funcione uno... al contrario, si medio funcionaban dejaban de hacerlo.. 

por otro lado, lei por ahi... que metiéndolos al refrigerador y conectándolos fríos se podía rescatar la informacion...  tambien lo intente y tampoco nunca me funciono...


----------



## Nucle (Jul 1, 2011)

Hola , segun mis teorias , un disco duro despues de romper el sellamiento antipolvo que trae y abrir la tapa externa , el minimo polvo que le entre o una huella que se le deje con algun dedo ya ese disco duro da fallos y muchos problemas.

Ahora toca ponerlo en practicas¡¡ como dice el amigo el brujo,, yo no daria mis datos de confianza a ese disco duro , aunke que lo pondria con otro en buen estado en espejo .. pero realmente creo que no es una solucion .. la solucion es comprar uno nuevo , y si es bueno ,, mejor.

un saludo a todos


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 3, 2011)

Es cierto lo que decís, Nucle. Por algo los especialistas usan Cámara de Vacío para abrir los discos, sacar la información, y pasarla a otro disco seguro, para luego TIRAR el viejo. Es muy difícil, tirando a imposible, arreglar el disco y seguir usandolo como si fuera nuevo (jeje)



gonzalocg dijo:


> y por favor,  no me digan que tengo que tirarlo o comprarme uno nuevo, esa es una opción que no utilizare.



Bueno 
Saludos


----------



## mijac27 (Sep 23, 2011)

prueba con Hiren boot cd


----------



## gonzalocg (Sep 25, 2011)

pues, todos hablan de casi lo mismo y me dicen lo mismo... "comprate uno, ese ya no te sirve"... pues ace tiempo ya de eso... ese computador ya murio, mientras le armaba una caja nueva, un tornillo corto 3 pistas del controlador de teclado... y murio, y no pude repararlas, asi que rescate las memorias SRAM, los 245, 244 y un 374 que tenia...

grasias por sus consejos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2011)

Aprendiste al menos que no se colocan tornillos en un circuito alimentado


----------



## Dr Tesla (Oct 5, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Yo lo he intentado desde aquellos Discos Duros de IBM que tenían como un servomotor por fuera... y jamas he conseguido que funcione uno... al contrario, si medio funcionaban dejaban de hacerlo..
> 
> por otro lado, lei por ahi... que metiéndolos al refrigerador y conectándolos fríos se podía rescatar la informacion...  tambien lo intente y tampoco nunca me funciono...



eso del refri funciona si el disco se recalento y se deformaron los platos. el frio los endereza nuevamente el tiempo que este frio. hay que tener cuidado con la condensacion porque puede haber accidentes.

Saludos.


----------

